# Install 10.0 on Dell PE R920 with PERC H730P RAID Controller



## dipdill (Aug 19, 2014)

When trying to install FreeBSD 10.0 on a Dell PowerEdge R920 with PERC H730P RAID Controller the installer fails when trying to extract the archives.

I get...

```
mfi0: Failed to get command
mfi0: 2006 (461742794s/0x0020/DEAD) - Fatal firmware error: Line 721 in ../../raid/mficmd.c
mfi0: Adapter RESET condition is detected
mfi0: First stage of FW reset initiated...
mfi0: ADP_RESET_TBOLT: HostDiag=0xa0
mfi0: First stage of reset complete, second stage initiated...
mfi0: Second stage of FW reset initiated...
mfi0: Firmware fault
mfi0: controller is not in ready state
```

Is this a problem with the RAID controller driver or the RAID card? I have two of these systems and cannot get FreeBSD to install on either.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## dipdill (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: Install 10.0 on Dell PE R920 with PERC H730P RAID Contro*

Follow Up...

I just installed Ubuntu 14.04 LTS and it is working just fine on the system.  So I think this is a RAID controller firmware issue.


----------

